# Sticky  Reporting of Posts - FAO ALL - Please Read



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*************************

*Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has volunteers assigned & of those that do, you may find your volunteer away on a hiatus/holiday. Therefore we ask each member to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate. Please use the "report to moderator" function and let us deal with it.*

*************************​


----------

